# Consolidated IELTS Material



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello Friends,

The idea of this thread to share the consolidated weblink...which has the option to freely download ebooks along with the audio tapes... here you go...

Cambridge IELTS Book 1 - 9 pdf + audio free download


Good luck to all.

Cheers,
Umesh.


----------



## ravinder159 (Jun 23, 2013)

tks


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

My advice to those who take General IELTS is to avoid doing Academic Reading tests from Cambridge books unless you've got really lots of time to prepare then do few Academic ones. Get yourselves familiar with General Reading exam form which in my opinion is MUCH easier than Academic one.
Start with these 2 sites, set the timer for 1 hour and do not browse any dictionary for words, this is the best way to prepare for battle with time 

http://www.ielts.org/test_takers_information/test_sample/general_training_-_reading.aspx

IELTS General training tests containing 40 questions

Good luck!


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking for full length test (with all 40 questions) in Listening and Reading for IELTS General preparation. Any help please.

Thanks.


----------

